# Fly Fishing guides near Houston waters?



## ted8541 (Feb 19, 2013)

Hey guys, anyone have a recommendation for a good fly fishing guide near Houston (preferably Matagorda type waters)? 

I've been fishing for over 35 years, but just bought my first fly fishing git-up a few weeks ago. I've been practicing in a pond near mi casa, but I'd like to give it a go on some reds with an experienced and PATIENT guide.

Any recos would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!

Ted


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

Call Capt. Jarid Malone, 281 850-8247. He also works at IFly near the Galleria. Good fellow, he ought to be able to fix you up.

Pete A.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Capt Steve Soule (The Shallowist here on 2Cool) and Capt Scott Null (can't remember his board name) are both well respected fly fishing guides and good fellows to boot. I'd book with either one with no hesitation.


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

Scott Null is "letsgo" on the boards

Joe


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

I've heard good about Null & Soule, many times...


----------



## ted8541 (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks a bunch guys. I'll PM these caps and hopefully end up on the water soon!

Thanks!


----------



## ted8541 (Feb 19, 2013)

Pete A. said:


> Call Capt. Jarid Malone, 281 850-8247. He also works at IFly near the Galleria. Good fellow, he ought to be able to fix you up.
> 
> Pete A.


Thanks Pete. I work in the Galleria. I'll try to swing in during lunch next week.


----------

